# Guy's custom XD



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Not sure I like it or not - but I came across these pics... Thought I would show em here...


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

Yuck, I personally think that is terrible but I've never been a flames guy.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

:smt104


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Mebbe if I got one and had it painted with ghost flames like on my Harley........:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Not my thing either - but it did come out well I suppose...


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

WOW!! Not a fan, don't really see the point. Whatever floats your boat I guess.......


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like his little brother got ahold of his pistol. YIKES!!!!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

As we used to say in the construction business..."it looks like Fido's ass!"

:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

still :smt104


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I've said it before and I will say it again, I have lost vision in my right eye and my left eye is twitching :smt119 but if it will get more people to learn to handle firearms saftely and learn to defend themselves so be it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

*Was that firearm confiscated from a wayward Canadian attempting to cross our border illegally?*:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maximo said:


> I've said it before and I will say it again, I have lost vision in my right eye and my left eye is twitching :smt119 but if it will get more people to learn to handle firearms saftely and learn to defend themselves so be it.


I agree - as long as the guy likes it - then its fine. Not my thing, but at least the paint itself came out okay.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

*That tooty fruity XD you have their Ship....you could get good money for that on Castro Street...:smt082 :smt082 *


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *That tooty fruity XD you have their Ship....you could get good money for that on Castro Street...:smt082 :smt082 *


READ upwards dude. That's NOT my XD


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

*I see.....than Guy's Fruitopia XD should sell ricky tick in San Francisco.:smt082 *


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *I see.....than Guy's Fruitopia XD should sell ricky tick in San Francisco.:smt082 *


Hey, U know U want one...

If someone gave me 1, I wouldn't mind


----------



## puckerstrings (Jul 4, 2009)

*Painted up Xd*

Well maybe now that it's painted he can play with it on his X box


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

Why would somebody do that to a great looking gun?


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

in the words of Paris hilton "That's hot." yes the pun was intended....

I myself do not like it at all. Its not a Harley or an old 30's roadster....


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

It's been 3 years maybe the gun has been cleaned up and looks normal now.


----------



## ROBINPA (Sep 11, 2009)

TheReaper said:


> It's been 3 years maybe the gun has been cleaned up and looks normal now.


Lets hope so!!!!!!!!!:watching:


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Todd said:


>


Now that's funny, I don't care what you say...:anim_lol:


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

Todd said:


>


Sorry for bumping a dead thread


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Rys2k8Altima said:


> Sorry for bumping a dead thread


No need to apologize. In wouldn't get to use my picture if dead threads didn't get brought back. :smt033


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

Todd said:


> No need to apologize. In wouldn't get to use my picture if dead threads didn't get brought back. :smt033


LOL... Alright! Well Your WELCOME then


----------

